# Underground Reptile's Purple Albino Tegus!



## Teguzilla (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone seen Underground Reptile's newly hatched Purple Albino Tegus? They are just amazing! I've never seen anything like them. I wonder how they will look once they mature 







You can see more about them here if you haven't already:
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=340641


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 4, 2012)

Did you see the price tag? $5000. They are nice, but not that nice.


----------



## Josh (Sep 4, 2012)

Man, we gotta get Underground Reptiles to post here!


----------



## TeguLouie (Sep 4, 2012)

i would like to know why they think that they are worth 5000. i know they are different but thats a lot steep!!


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 4, 2012)

Price is all relative, the lizards are only worth as much as somebody will pay for them.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 4, 2012)

Agreed. I asked him why he was selling them instead of holding them back. He said it was a crazy price but if someone was willing to pay it, then he would sell.


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 4, 2012)

Plus if u price high it leaves wiggle room to negotiate.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 4, 2012)

_@Josh as far as I know they haven't registered or posted but they lurk the tegu forums._


----------



## aambumann (Sep 4, 2012)

There is an update video on their home page, sounds like they changed there mind on selling.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 4, 2012)

_I just watched that video and I don't know if there are genetic issues, temp issues during incubation or what. But there are quite a few special needs, so to speak tegus in it. There's one that walks and eats with it's head tilted to the side more often than not. 

Then there are quite a few with kinks, one with a zig zag kink at the base of it's tail that was dragging it's back legs. @ 13 secs in you can see the two tegus to the right of the paradox with kinks in their tails. The one with the zig zag kink that drags it's legs is in the top left corner. You can't really see its tail or anything that early in the video until the other tegus move later

@ 41 secs they're trying to feed one of the albinos and the one with the head tilt is right there with it.

@ 2:20 they zoom in on the paradox and you can see the zig zag one still in the upper left corner, pause at 2:25. You don't see it again until later @ 4:30 

At the end of the video he said " these are just some we picked out that looked special to us, and we're just gonna hand feed to make sure they get old enough to breed in time for next year",.. what.

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2rMMFxz2M8&feature=player_embedded[/video]_


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 4, 2012)

Full of genetic defects. Shocking....


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 4, 2012)

I wish underground would make an account and talk to us about their tegus. I do think they look pretty sweet but I too noticed the "issues" some of them seem to have. Why would they hold back and breed tegus when they are aware of the complications they are having? It's bad enough to notice it and do it anyway but to actually make a comment then say you plan to breed them seems very irresponsible. I always thought that underground had a great reputation.


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 5, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> I wish underground would make an account and talk to us about their tegus. I do think they look pretty sweet but I too noticed the "issues" some of them seem to have. Why would they hold back and breed tegus when they are aware of the complications they are having? It's bad enough to notice it and do it anyway but to actually make a comment then say you plan to breed them seems very irresponsible. I always thought that underground had a great reputation.




Honestly, my take is that they just make a bunch of hybrids to be "unique" *cough* "only at underground" and just for the money. :/ 

You should see what they are doing with their skinks! I've seen many on their youtube being mislabeled and called the wrong things. In a video he calls a skink by the wrong subspecies. Then in the comments when corrected and how many people said, no that's an indonesian, he then said that they were wrong and then called an Indonesian a "scincoides gigas" and I recently commented telling him that there is in fact no such thing as a "scincoides gigas" and that Indonesians are "Tiliqua gigas". (conversation can be seen below) This guy doesn't even know what he's selling....plus in another video he clearly pairs a Merauke with an Irian Jaya and insists they are pure irian jaya babies he's selling. *facepalm* I don't like what that place is about. Plus as someone previously stated, he DID just put an insane price on the babies for $5,000. 


That's an Indonesian it hurts you credibility as a breeder or seller when you don't even know? what species it is.
nightroses1 6 months ago 2 

Reply 
I'm sorry but you couldn't be more incorrect. It is definitely not a gigas. This can be clearly seen by just looking up some images of scincoides gigas. Thank? you.
UNDERGROUNDREPTILES in reply to nightroses1 6 months ago

Uhm, I usually hate interfering with interwebs disputes, but this most? definitely is an Indonesian. Granted, it looks to still be a baby so its coloring is not as bright as seen in adults, but nightroses1 is definitely right.
kannaredpanda in reply to UNDERGROUNDREPTILES 6 months ago 

I would just encourage you to take a look at scincoides gigas which are the indonesians. Also consider the size of this baby as compared to the indonesians which is much smaller. I also believe we have some video of our skinks on youtube and the difference between the irian jayas and indos is also very evident there as well. Also keep in mind that variation in color? can occur in both animals but the patterning and size makes it more obvious.
UNDERGROUNDREPTILES in reply to kannaredpanda 6 months ago

Definitely an? Indonesian......and uh scincoides gigas? ..... >.< Tiliqua gigas? are Indonesians....there are no scincoides gigas....
LarissaLurid in reply to UNDERGROUNDREPTILES (Show the comment) 1 day ago


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 5, 2012)

I know they lurk and I'm always hesitant about making comments that could damage someone's business reputation. I think the issue I had with Underground is when they cut open blue tegu eggs, probed them, and sent them right on their way to customers at the expo. To me, that showed more concern for the bottom line rather than concern for the animal or the customer.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 5, 2012)

_I hear you laurarfl. I was watching the video, liked and noticed the head patterns on quite a few of them that aren't the typical tegu patterns.  My usual ocd thing with patterns and such any who,.. then I started to see one tegu after another with a kink here kink there. I wasn't sure if it was the same tegu I was seeing more than once unti I saw the two together and then started noticing the others with issues.

Like most I'm also looking forward to seeing how their colors and pattern changes over time. But there's a positive and negative side to dealing with genetics a breeding and both should be addressed. The possible defects genetic or not should be taken into consideration and handled accordingly, just the same as the others without or not showing any.

I hope they do join and comment, pm sent asking them to. _


----------



## Josh (Sep 5, 2012)

Even if they don't post, I've asked them directly to do an interview so we can publish it here on TT. *If you're interested in conducting the interview for us all to read OR you have a question you'd like answered, PM ME.*


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I had a clutch hatch with some rough deformities as some of you know. The clutch I just hatched this year was from the same pairing. They hatched out strong and look great! I am even more convinced that my first breeding had issues with a temperature spike. So all sorts of things can happen from mating until hatching that may not be genetic. But I do believe that honest communication serves everyone well in the long run.


----------



## james.w (Sep 5, 2012)

I would bet the defects and the paradox traits are due to incubation specifics.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 5, 2012)

_Idk either way,.. genetic or temps it's not always that easy to figure out. Just because one clutch has deformities and the next is or appears normal doesn't automatically rule out the fact that it may be a genetic issue.
After or during fertilization it's pretty much a crapshoot each time.
It might be one or the other, or a little of both._


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bet it's inbreeding. That's my best guess and how I honestly feel although I am no expert.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 6, 2012)

Head tilt is so sad to me


----------



## spark678 (Sep 6, 2012)

whats head tilt? just born with a titled head?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 13, 2012)

spark678 said:


> whats head tilt? just born with a titled head?



_Head tilt can be a symptom of quite a few things from genetic neurological disorders to something as simple as an ear or other infection._


----------

